# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Algo pour tracer un histogramme

## lisco

Bonjour, je souhaite tracer un histogramme, et j'ai fait un algorithme mais mon bizarrement mon histogramme ne se trace pas(je veux le tracer en qt);mais je suis sur ce forum pour valider mon algorithme svp:
En fait j'ai choisi un pas de 100 pour tracer mon histogramme:voici mon algorithme si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp:



```

```

 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Gwindor

Oui alors je te confirme que l'erreur vient bien de l'algorithme, et non pas du dessin de l'histogramme  l'cran.

Je dois dire que je ne comprend rien  ce que tu as fait.

Quand on calcule un histogramme, le but est d'observer le nombre de fois que l'on rencontre un pixel ayant la valeur 0,1,2,....,255.

Alors voici ce que je te propose :



```

```

----------


## lisco

Bonjour,merci pour ta reponse mais en fait j'ai une image en 16 bits et non 8 bits.Donc je veux tracer mon histogramme sur la plage de mes pixels.
Juste une question de precision:
* Avant d'afficher mes images j'ai fait une convertion des valeurs des pixels entre 0 et 255 , mais a si j'ai bien compris c'est juste pour l'affichage?? Mais aprs je peux tracer mon histogramme avec mes vrais valeurs des pixels car j'ai en besoin pour faire un traitement derriere tout a??
Donc c'est pourquoi j'ai fait cette premiere algo qui considre les vraies valeurs de mes pixels et non les valeurs comprises entre 0 et 255!
* Une autre question est que si j'ai bien compris les valeurs entre 0 et 255 ce sont les veleurs en niveaux de gris pour l'affichage mais aussi mes vrais valeurs aussi ce sont des valeurs en niveaux de gris?

Si quelqu'un peut m'claircir svp??
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Gwindor

> j'ai une image en 16 bits et non 8 bits


Alors remplace les "256" par "65536".





> a si j'ai bien compris c'est juste pour l'affichage


Les crans ne peuvent afficher que 8bit en niveaux de gris oui.





> Mais aprs je peux tracer mon histogramme avec mes vrais valeurs des pixels car j'ai en besoin pour faire un traitement derriere tout a??


Dans ce cas il faut que tu fasses une copie de ton image: une en 8bit, et l'autre en 16bit, ou que tu calcules ton histogramme avant conversion.





> Une autre question est que si j'ai bien compris les valeurs entre 0 et 255 ce sont les veleurs en niveaux de gris pour l'affichage mais aussi mes vrais valeurs aussi ce sont des valeurs en niveaux de gris?


Et la je ne comprend rien  ce que tu as cris.

----------

